# sundance fx17 flicker



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

does anyone have one of these? what do you think of them? runs shallow? true draft? etc etc... thanks


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

A friend of mine has one. It is a nice boat, but on the heavy side considering its size. IIRC, it is a splash of a Mitzi Skiff, and the Mitzi is a couple hundred pounds lighter FWW.


----------

